# Wireless mouse with htpc controls



## v.Na5h (Aug 4, 2015)

As the title says... Need a mouse with htpc controls..
Mainly volume buttons, play/pause, mute..
So four customizable buttons at least


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 4, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> As the title says... Need a mouse with htpc controls..
> Mainly volume buttons, play/pause, mute..
> So four customizable buttons at least



So far I can get is this: Logitech M905 Wireless Mouse -4,408.

Link:Logitech M905 Wireless MouseBlack - Buy Computer Mouse Online on Snapdeal.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2015)

Unless your budget is that high, I suggest using Unified Remote app from your phone.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 4, 2015)

Budget 1k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2015)

Try *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Relmtech.Remote&hl=en

Get its PC side application here 
*www.unifiedremote.com/

And then decide if its worth spending 4k+ for a wireless mouse with media controls.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 4, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Try *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Relmtech.Remote&hl=en
> 
> Get its PC side application here
> *www.unifiedremote.com/
> ...


Yup already have it installed on my mobile..

But I need a mouse anyway for the pc..
So better to get with extra buttons..

Anything under 1.5k


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 5, 2015)

Anything guys..
Something with at least 4-6 extra buttons


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 14, 2015)

Bump...
Looking for a gaming mouse now


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 19, 2015)

Guys anything


----------

